# Plans of Getting a job and Master's Degree in Singapore



## expatyen (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Guys!

I am planning to take up Master's Degree this year, but doesn't want to be just full-time student. (of course, to finance my studies as well.)

Are there companies that can somehow support me with that idea? I mean, even if not financially, but just my schedule, etc..? Is it even possible in Singapore?

Suggestions and advices are very much welcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

There are a lot of options - and Singapore does not issue Student pass for part time studies - so you can apply for a course, get a full time student pass, and once here, find a job, and then convert to proper EP  

Or reverse ...


----------



## expatyen (Jan 19, 2011)

ecureilx said:


> There are a lot of options - and Singapore does not issue Student pass for part time studies - so you can apply for a course, get a full time student pass, and once here, find a job, and then convert to proper EP
> 
> Or reverse ...


that's great.. well, i think i will do "reverse"  .. thank you so much,


----------

